# Looking up old posts



## Claire (Jun 10, 2012)

Specifically, by the "name" the poster uses.  For example, I often get personal messages and would like to re-read what that person wrote, and my response that they liked, before I respond to the PM.  Most of the time it is obvious, but occasionally I can't find our original correspondence (especially on the more generic, off-topic ones like venting, stray thoughts, etc.)  Is there a way to look up posts by name?


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 10, 2012)

Yup.

Select SEARCH, ADVANCED SEARCH.  Then enter the member's name in the "Search by User Name".  Then you can also add some key words to narrow it down.


----------



## GLC (Jun 10, 2012)

Or just click on the person's name to the left of one of their posts, and select Find Other Posts By... from the drop down list. Find a post and click on it. That drops you into that thread at the selected post, and from their, you can find the whole exchange.


----------



## Claire (Jun 10, 2012)

I actually managed to putz around and find it!  Thanks anyway!


----------

